# Baby rat born with one eye



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I am helping to foster a group of babies from a young mother for my local SPCA. There are 6 babies, one of which is a runt by a very large scale. secondly I noticed that the baby only has one eye.... My question is should I be alarmed or let nature take its course? Pic below, I am not sure on how to act with this baby =/


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd let him be. He'll find his way.


I don't have any exposure to rat runts, but in my experience with cats and dogs, the runt is always the smartest, friendliest, and most loyal of the litter. I've never understood why they aren't the most sought-after.


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I am just worried he is in pain because of the eye. :/


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Highly doubtful unless it's an injury. It's likely just a birth defect.


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

I made the mistake and googled it, saw that it does happen where a rat is born without an eye, that when they reach maturity they experience severe pain and scratch at their face so much they have hairloss.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

Where is the mother? If the babies can be rejoined with her, it is popularly known that sometimes the mother will sense weakness or disease and handle it herself. It might seem cruel to the squeamish and ignorant, but as you put it before, it's nature's way. I'd probably call a veterinarian that treats rats and ask his opinion regarding what you read on the Internet.


----------



## Amummert145 (May 31, 2013)

There mother is with them, she isnt pushing the baby out.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

In my attempt at pragmatism.... what really could be done? Surgery on a newborn rat the size of your pinky finger? I wouldn't think that's very likely. Medication won't grow a new eye. I personally could only think to euthanize it if you didn't want to let nature figure itself out. Maybe some one else has an opinion.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My girl November was born with one eye only partially-formed, it's tiny (the socket is smaller than normal too) and a milky colour, she is blind in that eye too. It has never bothered her a day in her life, she's almost 2 now and has had absolutely no problems with it, no pain, no infections. Your little guy will never know any different, so don't worry about him 'missing' the eye; if it happened to start bothering him in adulthood, I don't imagine it would be difficult for a vet to sort out, I've seen plenty of one-eyed animals in my life in various places (mainly dogs) that are as happy as can be, just like my November. Babies who are runts can do just fine when their mother takes care of them; until recently, I had a tiny adult female rat, she was barely 200g, obviously the runt of a litter, and she was sassy, lively and happy her whole life. Don't euthanize a baby because of a 'maybe', he could (and probably will) grow up to be like any other rat, just a bit smaller and minus that eye.


----------



## watts300 (Aug 3, 2013)

PurpleGirl said:


> he could (and probably will) grow up to be like any other rat, just a bit smaller and minus that eye.


Yep. I still vote to let him be. 


I also still bet he'll grow up to be the most lively of the bunch. Runts are always my favorite.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

I vote with the others saying don't worry. If he is the runt and doesn't make it, ho hum. Sounds sad, but there's no point worrying over it when they're that small - being away from the mother would probably kill it before your vet even said no. 

On the upside, if he makes it, then you've got a lovely little rat with a difference  I've never heard of rats with deformities struggling with pain or the like coming on as they grow, but I guess it could. Most likely if it's a birth defect he just won't know the difference - one eye, to him, is normality. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

Rats don't use their eyes very much anyway - he'll be fine!


----------

